# Custom in wall cabinet-Stain or black?



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm building an in wall cabinet to hold some of my gear.
The trim that meets the room will be stained to match the trim/doors in the room.

I'm considering staining the inside of the cabinet either the same color, or black.

Any thoughts?

Also, the back will be accessible to an unfinished part of the basement, and I may oneday install glass shelving that is lit from the back.

Any thoughts on the project would be appreicated.

- Jack


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Basementjack,

The most of the same questions I posed to your other post apply to this one as well.


----------

